

The Patent Troll PoV of the Innovation Act bill - pera
http://www.ipnav.com/blog/what-are-they-thinking-house-passes-innovation-act-hr-3309/

======
pera
IP Nav is probably the biggest company of Erich Spangenberg, who is also the
owner of TQP Development ( [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/newegg-
on-trial-m...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/newegg-on-trial-
mystery-company-tqp-re-writes-the-history-of-encryption/))

